# Took the class, just need to apply



## Nozoki (Feb 1, 2008)

Had my NRA First Steps class at the local range last night. Now all I need to do is drop off the application and pay the 50 bucks for "processing". Will do that on Monday. Should be carrying by mid may.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good luck as you are taking on a huge responsibilty.:smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nozoki said:


> Had my NRA First Steps class at the local range last night. Now all I need to do is drop off the application and pay the 50 bucks for "processing". Will do that on Monday. Should be carrying by mid may.


If you lived where i lived you'd have it in about a week. Ya, I'm rubbing it in. Good luck with that.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I applied Jan 28. Just I received my pin number to check my status. My friend got his after 2 weeks...... so, I am thinking I have another couple months. Slow down in Texas,lol


----------



## Nozoki (Feb 1, 2008)

Dropped my application off today. The nice lady at the Sheriff's office told me it would be about 6 weeks.


----------



## dimsum414 (Apr 9, 2008)

6 weeks?? i live in massachusetts...which generally is pretty difficult to get a ccw...got mine in just over 3 weeks...i have new found love for my town...


----------

